# Rookie



## Trishelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I picked this up from an estate sale and am hoping to redo it and possibly make it rideable. I have no idea where to begin. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. What does one do first?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2013)

Depends on what your end goal is. I'd clean all of the bearings soak the chain in kerosene or mineral spirits and lube, repack the hubs with grease and oil the coaster brake. Air up the tires, clean the grips, recover the seat (or get rid of the cover on it) and ride it.

If the paint is original it looks pretty good. Shine it up if you so choose.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome. Trishelle, nice find!
The bike doesn't look too far from rideable.
IMO take apart, clean, overhaul each part that uses bearings (headset, bottom bracket, hubs), the chain might be useable but might need replacing, install new tires and tubes, then ride the bike until you decide to go further on it or get another to restore that you like better.

edit: ...what Krautwaggen said!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Depends on what your end goal is. I'd clean all of the bearings soak the chain in kerosene or mineral spirits and lube, repack the hubs with grease and oil the coaster brake. Air up the tires, clean the grips, recover the seat (or get rid of the cover on it) and ride it.
> 
> If the paint is original it looks pretty good. Shine it up if you so choose.




Ditto! Ditto! ditto!

Congrats on being a new CABE member. It is an awesome site with great guys and gals. Just one thing if you are into Schwinns avoid the gallery. You have been warned! You might get disillusioned.


----------



## Trishelle (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the advice! I am hoping to get started next weekend.

Where should I look to purchase tires? Any websites that you can suggest?


----------



## TammyN (Jul 17, 2013)

*Tires*

I'd check out Amazon for new tires. I just got a pair of 26 x 1 3/4 for a Schwinn for around $30 shipped.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ask around here for tires. (We are suckers for female members.) Or, try

eBay. Make sure on the size. Are the tires marked 24"...?

Lots of helpful people here............ No question too dumb.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 17, 2013)

*Welcome*

Welcome!
This is the place to be for any help you need on your bike.
 As far as tires go, check out Amazon, but also check out Niagara Cycle.
 They are in Niagara Falls, NY, they have a great website, and tons of parts,
 I get my tires, spokes and other parts from them.
                  Good luck..................Wayne


----------

